# Ayuda con transmisor de Cekit de 5w con PLL



## locosergio (Jun 17, 2011)

Primeramente un saludo a todos

Bueno este transmisor lo encontre en el internet hace un mes aprox. lo arme y la seccion del transmisor no tiene consumo, ya lo he revisado y todo parece estar ok

Talves alguien ya lo construyo antes y le ha salido bien, ayuda por favor

aqui les dejo el esquema si necesitan algo me lo hacen saber listo

http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/4984/estrans.png


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 17, 2011)

Intenta probando etapa por etapa, quita los transistores de cada etapa y componentes asociados (menos los del oscilador)  y pruebas primero si oscila. A partir de eso se van añadiendo los transistores de las etapas posteriores y sus componentes respectivos. A partir de cada etapa se prueba si hay salida amplificada y se ajustan las bobinas o condensadores variables si los hay. Tambien, si es posible se mide el consumo final de cada etapa. Finalmente se ajusta la ultima etapa para la maxima potencia. Desde aqui sabremos el consumo final del transmisor (que veo que deberia andar por los 50-100mA).

Espero que sirva, saludos! 

Tienes fotos del transmisor?

Para armar un transmisor de estas caracteristicas con varias etapas se debe armar parte por parte, lo aprendi asi porque mis transmisores que arme ''todo de una'' fueron los que justamente no me funcionaron.


----------



## exetv (Jun 17, 2011)

pero es solo una parte del circuito, falta la etapa del pll para variar y fijar la frecuencia; falta una etapa y conectar pll-A y pll-B, es mi humilde opinion, saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 18, 2011)

Claro, pero el PLL es independiente del Transmisor, el mismo puede andar sin el PLL como un VCO. O sea de una u otra forma, variando el voltaje de entrada al varicap el oscilador deberia andar sin problemas dentro del espectro determinado.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola como estas, primero has controlado los terminales del bf 199 ya que tienen diferente disposición de terminales, tienes alguna forma de medir si se encuentra oscilando. 
Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 18, 2011)

locosergio dijo:


> Primeramente un saludo a todos
> 
> Bueno este transmisor lo encontre en el internet hace un mes aprox. lo arme y la seccion del transmisor no tiene consumo, ya lo he revisado y todo parece estar ok
> 
> ...



hola tocayo a ver si subes otra ves la imagen


----------



## exetv (Jun 18, 2011)

hola  a todos, amigo musimsh13 tienes razon pero en ese esquema hay que agregar 2 resistensias y un preset para variar la frecuencia sin el pll, (creo) asi como esta el esquema no podes variarlo es lo que pienso, saludos a todos y repito , es mi humilde opinion


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 18, 2011)

Exacto, esa modificacion implicaria que los extremos de un potenciometro de 10 kohm deban ir uno a positivo y el otro a masa. La pata central va al varicap... prueba con eso.


----------



## exetv (Jun 18, 2011)

claro amigo mumish 13, a eso me referia, a los dos extremos del preset le pones una resistencia y conectas uno a masa y otro al positivo, y el cursor del preset lo conectas a pll-A, a eso me referia, muchos saludos


----------



## locosergio (Jun 25, 2011)

Bueno primeramente gracias por todas sus opiniones y perdon por dejar de entrar en el foro ahora que estoy mas libre podemos hacerlo funcionar.

Bueno les dejo todas las etapas que tiene este transmisor pll

Segun otras opiniones me dicen que talves no esten bien polarizados sus transistores, pero no se bien eso de la polarizacion

gracias por las sugerencias no se si me pueden explicar bien eso del pll para que funcione sin esa etapa

Midiendo de colector a emisor el primer transistor tiene una tension de 9.8v, en el segundo transistor tiene la misma tension de Vcc, en el de potencia lo mismo la tension de Vcc

El zener de 9v en sus extremos deberia darme 9v no, porque no es asi me da una tension de 13.39v 


http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-transmisorcometo-6581187.html

Si necesitan algo me lo dicen y les respondo al cacho listo chau chau


----------



## lahormiga (Oct 18, 2011)

Bueno la verdad el esquema parece bien a simple vista, hay que tener en cuenta la separacionde las espiras de la vobina del bf199 eso tambien influye en la frecuencia y este tipo de circuitos hay que armarlos con todas sus cosas.... saludos dede colombia....


----------



## jamme (Oct 19, 2011)

debes probar primero la etapa osciladora en base el transistor debe tener minimo 2.0 volt si tiene menos de eso no oscila

saludos desde colombia


----------

